# LE Motivational Video



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

A good friend sent this to me at the start of my shift this morning... thought i'd share it with you guys. Narrated by Al Pacino (audio from one of his films). The last part (text) couldn't be more true. Enjoy, and be safe.

WARNING: video is graphic and could be disturbing to some.

Law Enforcement Motivation:


----------



## olroy (Aug 29, 2013)

#1 ^^


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Thanks for the post. Very thought provoking.
Goldwing


----------

